# Carnevil ideas needed



## Spenc1118 (Jul 8, 2016)

I need some ideas for my 2017 Carnevil yard haunt theme. I want most of my props to have clown incorportared with them. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been dreaming of a haunt made up of classic carnival shows like; Spidora, Girl to Gorilla, The head of Asrah, headless woman, half woman on table, etc. It can be fun. And as goofy or creepy as you want it to be.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This pinterest page might inspire a few ideas:

https://www.pinterest.com/davidleehurst/clowncarnevil-haunt-ideas/


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

whack-a-mole with human heads or something


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

coming up with ideas is actually the easy part, the challenge is to match them/it with your limitations on space, funds/money, and numbers of actors you have at your disposal.
While just daydreaming can be fun, building yourself and your haunt up for attractions you can[t afford is a sure path to disappointment, once that happens you would never be happy with whatever you settle for. So, plot out your space, your funds, and the acting cast you have and start with that. Keep in mind that for most, getting actors to actually show up, much less stay the night, (or multiple nights) is a challenge. The rate of no show and attrition is an issue all haunters face, so plan on half again or twice as many actors as you think you will need and start with that number of bodies before you get carried away with the planning. Have backup props or scenes so that if and when something goes wrong or people don't show up that you have a way to fill this spots with something that doesn't require much or any, manpower.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I did a pneumatic jack-in-the-box with a clown last year that seems carnevil-ish.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm doing a clown room for my haunt this year too. I plan on using UV paint and a black light for the props. The actors will have UV face paint as well.


----------

